# Wishing Good Luck to our Marina



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

We are all very proud of you!!!! :cheer: 

Tomorrow, Marina (Stacy's daughter) will be showing in the Eukanbua Juniors Invitational!

Looking forward to seeing a topic with lots of pics.....(hint, hint Mom)!! :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Go Marina!!!!!

:dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: 

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Best of luck to you Marina!

:smilie_daumenpos: :dothewave:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I wish the very BEST LUCK to Marina, I know she will do her very best!!! She is a WINNER with us anyday~~~ :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh thank you everyone!!! She showed today and there were 14 in her class and she didn't place. There are some AMAZING kids here showing! Tomorrow, they pick 12 kids out of over 100 to compete for Best junior and I believe all the ages compete together. So even if she doesn't get pulled tomorrow, just the fact that she qualified is fantastic!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 11 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861201


> Oh thank you everyone!!! She showed today and there were 14 in her class and she didn't place. There are some AMAZING kids here showing! Tomorrow, they pick 12 kids out of over 100 to compete for Best junior and I believe all the ages compete together. So even if she doesn't get pulled tomorrow, just the fact that she qualified is fantastic![/B]


Yes, that is true ... the fact that Marina qualified is fantastic! 

And, no matter who is picked in the end ... Marina is still a winner!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here are some pics of her taken today. i have to say - Lucy looked stunning on the blue carpet!


















Hanging out after she showed


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

You are right ... Lois does look stunning on the blue carpet. And, so, does Marina. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here is a video of them showing today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfpV0FGB0KY

They will be on the same blue carpet tomorrow. I hope neither Lucy or Lois pee on it, LOL!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

They look great! You go Marina!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

awwww, Marina and Lucy look fabulous on that blue carpet! I am so looking forward to seeing you both tomorrow, good luck Marina and Lucy and good luck Stacy and Lois!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:tender: I love that second photo of Marina and Lucy. Just makes me feel happy all over to see these two winners :wub: :wub: I think Marina has amazing attributes for a girl of her age. She so proud of Lucy and so brave to compete in these shows. They're both winners to me.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 11 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861171


> Go Marina!!!!!
> 
> :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave:
> 
> :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:[/B]



DITTO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Way to go, Marina. Hope she does well tomorrow, Stacy. Good luck to you and Lois also.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 11 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861293


> Way to go, Marina. Hope she does well tomorrow, Stacy. Good luck to you and Lois also.[/B]



Thank you!! 

I have Lois all bathed and ready for tomorrow, here she is (I haven't flat ironed her yet tho)


















And as you can see, her eye looks great!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I can't believe how big she's gotten. I mean Marina...all grown up. She looks so confident, it's really nice.
Best of luck to her and you tomorrow.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What nice photos! Marina has developed from a cute little girl into such a lovely young lady!! Regardless of outcome I know you must be so very proud of her! ...... Wishing the BEST of luck at todays showing!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Very best of Luck to you today Marina !


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GOOD LUCK TODAY MARINA........KATHY AND BACI OOOOX


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is such a huge deal! She should be so proud of herself and on top of it all she looks so pretty. Best of luck today Marina!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Good luck today Marina!!! And good luck to Lois and Stacy too!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

<span style="font-familyalatino Linotype">STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! Your Marina looks awesome. So professional. Best of luck today.

Nice job on Lois too, she is beautiful. The eye looks really great. Not even red.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Good luck Marina.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's a little Good Luck dance!!!!


Is Marina going to be on TV at some point in time from this show?????


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Go get 'em, beautiful girl.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved watching Marina showing in the video and looking all grown up. She does a great job and you must be so proud for her to have made it this far. If she doesn't win this year she will next year because I'm sure she'll be invited back again. 
Lucy and Lois look great!
Good luck to you both!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love the picutres and the fabulous video! Marina you look fantastic out there!
What a honor to show at this event!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Marina has her own SM Fan Club. :cheer: 

She and Lucy make such an awesome team. :good post - perfect 10: 

Hope you are having a blast today and can't wait to hear the news. 

Good luck to Stacy and Lois in BBE. :Good luck:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Best of luck . Marina!

:dothewave:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Stacy, Marina looks so lovely and professional. She is growing up so nicely.

I want to wish you all the very best and I adore your outlook on this. Yes it is wonderful she is there!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What gorgeous photos! :wub: :wub: 

Congratulations, and good luck!!! :cheer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck Marina, Stacy, Lois & Lucy! 

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

The photos & video are fabulous! Lucy and Marina make such a wonderful team! And Lois looks fantastic! Her coat sure has grown!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Good luck Marina!! You are a fabulous young lady, that's for sure.

I planned on being there for you, but life got in the way. I'm so disappointed for that. 

So LBB said to "his" handler, Marina. "You are the best, of the best, Girlfriend!!" Love LBB :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Marina looks so professional in that video. I can't believe how she's grown up. Both Marina and Lucy are winners in our book. Good luck in today's show.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, just great pics and video :smheat: :smheat: Marina Lucy and Lois look fabulous!!




GOOD LUCK MARINA :two thumbs up: :Flowers 2:


----------

